# Put to sleep tomorrow - Courtesy Post West Virginia



## LoveSea

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1428977191_fcf3bd0019f6dfe62fdc36449eac99f5


*Please - this is not my dog, just posting a courtesy post that came to me:
Eleventh Hour Rescue Courtesy Post:* 

[Eleventh Hour Rescue - Rainer is tonight's Courtesy Post. Please note that he is NOT with Eleventh Hour, but we are trying to help him find a new home. He is located in West Virignia. The contact info is in the blurb below. We have no further information on him other than the below text Sent to us by his owner. He is scheduled to be put to sleep on Monday. 

I apologize for missing your call. Attached is a picture of my German Shepherd. I understand about not having room for my German Shepherd. If possible, please please share my info with fosters as my heart is broken. My German's name is Rainer. He is a neutered male. He is between 5-6 yrs old. He is laid back & very mellow. He has never shown signs of agression & has no bite history. He is great with other dogs & people. He does has epilepic seizures which occur every 20-21 days. He takes phenobarbital twice daily which I obtain from CVS. He also takes 2.5 mls of potassium bromide once daily which is obtained from his vet. I pay approximately $50/mo for his meds. His vet has said he is healthy other than his seizures. He is up-to-date on his vaccinations. Our work schedules do not allow us to spend the time & give him the proper care when he does have his seizures every 3 weeks. If someone can take him, I will provide his medical records & donate $50 per month for his medicines. My husband has scheduled him to be put down for this Monday, Dec 28 at 9:30 a.m. Our local Humane Society will not take him. That shelter is full & they are not sure how long it would take to adopt him out. They are not willing to work with me. My name is Nicole Warner. I can be reached at 304-695-3764]


----------



## Sunflowers

Ugh. These take my dog or I will put him to sleep tactics make me sick.
I hope a rescue takes this boy and finds him a deserving home.

Poor sweet baby. Look at that face. Now I am all choked up


----------



## LoveSea

Sunflowers said:


> Ugh. These take my dog or I will put him to sleep tactics make me sick.
> I hope a rescue takes this boy and finds him a deserving home.


I know, me too - just saw this on Eleventh Hour's site & it broke my heart. FIgured it is worth a shot. I cannot believe they plan on putting him down. Sorry if this is posted wrong, etc., but I just figured I would take a chance. They posted this publicly on facebook as well. Not sure if they contacted a rescue. I think they did, but no room. It is in West Virginia where there is an overabundance of stray dogs in shelters. My dog, my moms, my neighbors all rescues from WV.


----------



## Sunflowers

LoveSea said:


> I know, me too - just saw this on Eleventh Hour's site & it broke my heart. FIgured it is worth a shot. I cannot believe they plan on putting him down. Sorry if this is posted wrong, etc., but I just figured I would take a chance.


Have they contacted Virginia GSR?


----------



## jrennie15

LoveSea said:


> I know, me too - just saw this on Eleventh Hour's site & it broke my heart. FIgured it is worth a shot. I cannot believe they plan on putting him down. Sorry if this is posted wrong, etc., but I just figured I would take a chance.


 That's so heartbreaking- very sad. Poor boy.


----------



## Sabis mom

Can someone take him long enough to network with some rescues? Or contact this woman and buy him some time?


----------



## Magwart

The "take my dog NOW or I'll have it killed tomorrow" emails tend to not get a good response from rescues. People who actually want a solution are willing to wait a few weeks for a foster spot to open, contact rescues themselves and bend over backwards to find a way to get their dog into rescue -- in other words, they work to find a sane transition without threatening to kill their dog if they don't get their way right now. The emotional blackmailers are bad, bad news.

ETA: epileptic dogs _are _adoptable as long as it's idiopathic epilepsy (not a tumor), once they get stabilized on the right meds (this one sounds like it isn't), which takes a few months, with several rounds of bloodwork to check medicine levels. That's likely around $400 or so, depending how long it takes to get the meds right. We placed two epileptic seniors in the past year, both within about 3 months of them coming into foster. There _are _good homes out there for these dogs, it just takes time to find them.


----------



## Sabis mom

Magwart said:


> The "*take my dog NOW or I'll have it killed tomorrow" emails tend to not get a good response from rescues. People who actually want a solution are willing to wait a few weeks for a foster spot to open, contact rescues themselves and bend over backwards to find a way to get their dog into rescue -- in other words, they work to find a sane transition without threatening to kill their dog if they don't get their way right now. The emotional blackmailers are bad, bad news*.
> 
> ETA: epileptic dogs _are _adoptable as long as it's idiopathic epilepsy (not a tumor), once they get stabilized on the right meds (this one sounds like it isn't), which takes a few months, with several rounds of bloodwork to check medicine levels. That's likely around $400 or so, depending how long it takes to get the meds right. We placed two epileptic seniors in the past year, both within about 3 months of them coming into foster. There _are _good homes out there for these dogs, it just takes time to find them.


 That's why I was wondering if someone could call and talk to her. I know there are rescues in the area who would probably help, but these things take time. Perhaps she thinks to get a better response this way. I only have a cell phone and US calls are very expensive, or I would call her myself.


----------



## glowingtoadfly

Bump.


----------



## Sunflowers

Sabis mom said:


> That's why I was wondering if someone could call and talk to her. I know there are rescues in the area who would probably help, but these things take time. Perhaps she thinks to get a better response this way. I only have a cell phone and US calls are very expensive, or I would call her myself.


I called, twice. 
No answer.


----------



## Sabis mom

Sunflowers, Thanks for trying, I guess we can't save them all.

The problem is some folks think they'll get a better response using these tactics. Sometimes it's all about education.


----------



## LoveSea

I called numerous times as well, no answer. Very upsetting. Sorry to not let you all know - I saw this post on facebook last night minutes before leaving for a holiday party. I frantically had my daughter help me post it here (as I have no idea how to do it) as my husband is saying "lets go!!!!"

I tried calling last night & this morning. 

I did see comments on facebook this morning and the latest comment was a few hours ago that someone was willing to foster. Hope they were able to get to him on time.

We can't save them all, but at least try. I hate how they threatened to PTS. Couldn't they have worked with someone. They had the dog for 6 years, whats a few more weeks. geez.

Thanks all for trying. I will definately update if I find anything out.


----------



## huntergreen

phenobarb, the most common med for epilepsy, does not cost 50.00 a month.


----------



## Magwart

huntergreen said:


> phenobarb, the most common med for epilepsy, does not cost 50.00 a month.


Agree. For an 80# dog, I recall our rescue spent under $15/mo. filling phenobarb for a dog at a human pharmacy chain, using a discount coupon from GoodRX.com (which their CS confirmed _can_ be used to fill pet meds as well as human meds at participating pharmacies). It was very easy for the vet to call in the monthly refill. Once we got the levels right, and we figured out the triggers (heat was one for one of the dogs), seizures were very well controlled. 

The recurring bloodwork monitoring the phenobarb levels does add up to some money while you are working on getting the levels right (since it can't be done in-house and has to be sent out to IDEXX), but it sounds like these people probably haven't been doing _that_ since there are so many breakthrough seizures...


----------



## LoveSea

Posted on Eleventh Hour Rescues facebook page about an hour ago that he has not been PTS but no one has interest yet. If anyone can open their home or help this dog, still a chance!! I think it would be better to contact Eleventh Hour Rescue in New Jersey 973-664-0865. 

It is understandable to be angry at the person who owns the dog, so I am sure that is the reason they are not answering their phone- because people were leaving angry messages (hundreds of comments on facebook, many people upset). We need to think about the dog getting help. 

Apparently they reached out to Garden State German Shepherd Rescue, but they only can take NJ dogs. West Virginia is such a highly populated stray dog area. We have dogs shipped up to NJ & from many areas in the south & put into our shelters every week.


----------



## huntergreen

any update.


----------

